# New FREE warbird desktop wallpaper



## evangilder (Jun 30, 2007)

This has been due for quite some time, but I have just posted 44 new desktop wallpapers on my website for your desktop enjoyment. So what's there, you ask? Well, something for everyone, Thunderbirds, vapor shots, wall of fire, Zero formation, 2 P-38s side by side, USAF Heritage flights and more. Almost all of these are from the first 6 months of the season.

Oh yeah, they are 100% FREE!

Enjoy.

Van Gilder Aviation Photography- Free desktop wallpapers page 2


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Evangilder.


----------



## Heinz (Jun 30, 2007)

very cool 8)


----------



## v2 (Jun 30, 2007)

8)


----------



## evangilder (Jun 30, 2007)

To prove that I eat what I cook, here is my current desktop.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 30, 2007)

Very nice Eric!


----------



## Eco-81 (Jul 1, 2007)

Great photo's, thank you very much


----------



## Bf109_g (Jul 1, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## trackend (Jul 1, 2007)

*******
Ive' gone for the this, all great though Eric


----------



## Heinz (Jul 1, 2007)

Currently have the bright yellow texan that was your sig for a while eric.8)


----------



## evangilder (Jul 1, 2007)

It's cool to know that my photos are sitting on desktops worldwide. 8) Lee, I use that one on my machine at work. Believe it or not, that shot was taken from the ground!

I used the yellow texan for a background for a long time here at home too, Heinz.


----------



## R-2800 (Jul 1, 2007)

NICE pics!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 1, 2007)

Couple good ones there I didnt have Eric... Very nice...


----------



## zuluecho (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks evanglider.. the sea fury is my wallpaper now!


----------



## Marcel (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanx Eric, the Zeke makes a great wallpaper on Vista


----------



## Maharg (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks Eric some great pics there.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 28, 2007)

Glad everyone has been enjoying them. The wallpapers are a big volume on my website. It's cool to know that my pictures are on desktops all over the world.


----------



## ccheese (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow ! These are some wonderful photos. Bravo Zulu !!

Charles


----------



## Robert CL (Aug 14, 2007)

Excellent photos!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome pictures! Thanks, evansglider. I may just use the ol' B-17G "Fuddy Duddy" as my desktop picture, also thinking about the F-117 and the F-18 Super Hornet. Two of my fav's.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad you all are enjoying them. Now that I have upgraded the camera, I will probably put some new ones up early next year. I am working on more air-to-air shoots, which are my preference for backgrounds.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 2, 2007)

Eric - we need to get you around an MV-22 

This is one of my fav pics of it because of the angle


I'd love to see what you could do with one


----------



## evangilder (Oct 2, 2007)

Well bring one over, Matt and I will shoot it.  I have been trying to get to see one, but there haven't been any shows that I have attended that has had any performing, yet. That is a cool shot though.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Eric: Will check this out, tonight when I get home. 
Think I'll opt for the Zero.

Thanks.....

Charles


----------



## Cdat88 (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks evan. The tough part is deciding which great pic to use!


----------



## evangilder (Nov 6, 2007)

Rotate them. That's what I do.  Keep one up for a week or so, then change to another. They'll be there.


----------



## Cdat88 (Nov 6, 2007)

Thank ya sir!


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 7, 2007)

Top stuff evangilder, the Zero for me!


----------



## skyjockey (Nov 15, 2007)

New guy here, Thanks for posting such cool pics !!
Did you take them yourself?


----------



## evangilder (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes, they are all my photos. Aviation photography is a side business for me.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Royzee617 (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Engineer (Nov 23, 2007)

Great stuff, I'd jump at one right away... Except, I run a screen with a 1680*1050 res... Any chance of higher res wallpapers?


----------



## evangilder (Nov 23, 2007)

Maybe when I get some time freed up next year. I am currently swamped with projects.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 23, 2007)

Put EAA 2008 on your list if you can


----------

